# Fuck The Police



## VER D (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuck tha police
Comin straight from the underground
Young nigga got it bad cuz I'm brown...........


----------



## doc111 (Mar 6, 2011)

VER D said:


> Fuck tha police
> Comin straight from the underground
> Young nigga got it bad cuz I'm brown...........


Ok?????????????


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 6, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck tha police , try to mess with me cuz i gotta little gold and pager rather see me in the pen than me and larenzo rollin in a benzo


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 6, 2011)

smoking a fat spliff in the back of the car
packing heat just in case any paigens try to run past
we got the street on lock so dnt try to mess 
you'll be screaming like our bitches back in the crib
growing this weed 24/7
waiting to get the gwop at the end of the crop
shotting a bit of the charlie to the fiends beneath the dirty slums of L-O-N-D-O-N
thats just how we roll down ere.

Next bars!!!!

this road ting had me finking musics long
but my niggaz were like, wavey, you do this don
so i jumped back, tryna run rap
yeah, i be in these streets were dem guns clap
i'd be in them deep tryna come back
i only went in for the p's, i love cash
i hear these niggaz talking greaze, he does dat
blood, i saw you in these streets, you run laps
fabrication that speaks, i aint buying that
i've been tyring but the fires back
so next time im in the booth
bring a fire mat, coz when i spit fire
i'll heat up the entire track.
PUSSY
how dare you try nd chat
my niggaz, they get it in
i admire that, but why you tryna act like you higher than
when you clearly aint, so shut up and let me smoke this J


----------



## VER D (Mar 6, 2011)

........And not the other color so police think they have the authority to kill a minority fuck that shit, cuz I ain't tha one for a punk muthafucka with a badge and a gun


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

............ im from london where young niggaz will blaze a stick, partly for the strikz and partly to get paid in this. I'm just tryna make some jibbs, but its hard now, screaming free my darg out, snakez in the grass out, got me feeling roads long piffing till im so gone, got me thinking why aint i blown, where have i gone wrong? Got me feeling like my destiny has been prolonged cause i've really been in the streets, no slow songz.


----------



## VER D (Mar 7, 2011)

...........To be beatin on, and throwin in jail we could go toe to toe in the middle of a cell fuckin with me cuz I'm a teenager with a little bit of gold and a pager searchin my car, lookin for the product............


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 10, 2011)

The names wavey
i aint got shit to prove
coming at a 100 miles an hour, better fuckin move
charlie sloth style, sonic boom
they say my future looking brighter than the fuckin moon
call me the underdog, with the upper hand
i aint playing no games, i aint fuckin round
i remember wen they said i wern't nuttin man
na everyone like wavey, you the fuckin man
MVP, im the flavour of the month
home is where the heart is
i'll blaze you when your drunk
you grown as man, i'll play you for a chump
get crackin inside, i dont take it out the front

Look, i've been here for while, i does dis
and im still around right now, i does dis
squeez got the 3-3-5 its scrumptious
and i'll pop out the toaster, crumpets


UK all day!!!!


----------



## Tomoyo (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeeaaaa..And ya don't STOOPP. Cuz it's One-Eight-Seven On'ah Unda Cova Cop!

[video=youtube;1PDGZNKYwII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PDGZNKYwII&tracker=False[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 10, 2011)

...........You'd rather see me in the pen then me and Lorenzo rollin in the Benzo beat tha police outta shape and when I'm finished, bring the yellow tape to tape off the scene of the slaughter still can't swallow bread and water I don't know if they fags or what search a nigga down and grabbin his nuts.................


----------

